# Chris Christensen and cotton coats



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Next time we need shampoo and conditioner I'm going to order Chris Christensen. Can you guys recommend which shampoo and conditioner we should get? Both my boys have cottony coats which matts very easily.

I'm also thinking about some kind of detangler, spray on conditioner type product to keep their coats manageable and help restore moisture during this time of year. I was going to order something from this line as well but I really don't know which product would be best.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Shelly, based on comments on SM I recently ordered the CC Spectrum 10 shampoo and conditioner. I also ordered the Precious Drops spray. Addie has a thick, cottony coat. I've noticed that when I brush and comb her out I'm finding very few tangles. I had previously ordered the CC woodpin brush which I love!!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I like the Spectrum 10 but I have silk coats...I don't really like any CC sprays.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, we will try the spectrum 10 and I'll try the Precious drops spray too. We just started our earth bath that we have so we are set for a while but we go through shampoo and conditioner fairly quickly.


----------



## mandym (Jan 15, 2014)

I just ordered some of the Chris Christensen products and it should be in this week so I will let you know how it works for us. Cooper also has a real cottony coat


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been using CC shampoo shampoo and conditioner for about a month. I really like it, especially for Dewey. Laurel's coat is very cottony . The CC shampoo made her hair soft, but there is not a shampoo on this planet that will tame her wild cottony hair. LOL! I get the same results from any brand of shampoo that I use on her. The good news is that she doesn't tangle or mat.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I like CC shampoo but not any sprays. Since I quit sprays a month ago I've just had one matt.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I love CC spectrum 10. Works well on both girls.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Penny has a cottony coach and CC spectrum 10 has made a huge improvement. She has far less matting. Her coat stays soft and much more manageable between washes even though it is quite long now. I highly recommend it.  I also use the spectrum ten hypro Pac every second wash and absolutely LOVE it.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Go ahead and give CC Spectrum 10 a shot, Shelly. I have used it for both Emma and Bailey. Bailey has poofy curly poodle/bichon type hair and it even works well for him. I think it makes Emma look a bit greasy if I don't dilute it a lot...but her hair is really fine. 

You can buy a trial pack for about $10 and it would last you several baths for both your dogs.


----------

